# Level 12's picture thread



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

Just a place to keep some pictures and maybe for you guys to also enjoy.


----------



## blaster (Oct 28, 2011)

Good looking Dresser what size is it


----------



## Kuliwobby (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice to see someone from Iowa again on here.


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

its a international 510. trying to get a push bucket for it this next week. just had to put a new starter in it now it fires right up every time. 
Just waiting for some snow and ill be posting a lot more pictures.


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

Finally got some time to get my vinyl cut for the loader. Looks pretty good I'd say. Still have to put the number on the back part. Then get all the other trucks lettered too.


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

Well I got an update...
Bought a new to me 12ft protech pusher for my loader and I bought a 12ft plow too.


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

So since the push bucket had the quick coupler already there I had to build one for my loader. turns out you cant buy one for my loader and even if I could I wouldn't spend 2000 on one.
It already had a quick connect thing for the bucket. but it was for a truck blade they had one there before I bought it. so instead on making the pusher work with my quick connect I went the right way and made it worth more money. 
So the process begins, I got some if it done today already was going real smooth til my welder decided it would shut off on me and put all the progress on hold.


----------



## homerpete (Nov 9, 2008)

Looking good, that pusher should work well if we ever get any snow. Have you used purple wave before? We've bought with it a few times.


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

First time. Process is smooth. Awesome pictures and they give you the number of the person selling whatever your buying so you can call and ask questions. But they give you so much info it's pretty awesome.


----------



## homerpete (Nov 9, 2008)

Level12;1908436 said:


> First time. Process is smooth. Awesome pictures and they give you the number of the person selling whatever your buying so you can call and ask questions. But they give you so much info it's pretty awesome.


We've had pretty good luck with them, I'm addicted to it.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

How does that machine push with those tires


----------



## project60 (Jan 21, 2009)

*plow bidding*

So your the guy (Level 12 - on Purplewave) I was bidding against. I had a buyer but the exchange got to aggressive to make a buck. Next time! "The Plow Guys" 

Used Plows, Parts and More.........................

97 Dodge 3500 Boss 9.2 VXT
05 F550 Boss 9.2 VXT
94 GMC Topkick
Bobcat 773 turbo


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

Homerpete I'm addicted too. There's a top kick in Wisconsin I'm looking at now. Wish I had the money for that too.

Ponyboy idk yet. The guy I bought it from told me they work awesome since they're foam filled. But I haven't tried them yet. I hope they work good. I don't wanna buy new ones yet. 

Project60 that was getting intense. My heart was beating fast and the whole 5 minutes after every bid **** takes forever and makes it way more tense. Sorry I got it from you tho.


----------



## homerpete (Nov 9, 2008)

Level12;1908890 said:


> Homerpete I'm addicted too. There's a top kick in Wisconsin I'm looking at now. Wish I had the money for that too.
> 
> Ponyboy idk yet. The guy I bought it from told me they work awesome since they're foam filled. But I haven't tried them yet. I hope they work good. I don't wanna buy new ones yet.
> 
> Project60 that was getting intense. My heart was beating fast and the whole 5 minutes after every bid **** takes forever and makes it way more tense. Sorry I got it from you tho.


I saw that topkick..........I just hate waiting weeks for the auctions to start.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

any updates on the homemade mount?


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

Homerpete The top kick will probably go high but I can dream. 

Xgiovannix12 it's a long story. I rent our shop, and I've been there a little over a year and weld almost everyday. When I was welding that the welder just stopped so I thought I had over done the duty cycle and I just waited. 2 hours later still didn't work. So I check the fuse inside our box the welder is hooked to. One was blown put I new one in blew in like 5 seconds. So I called my uncle who has knowledge in Electrical and he checked the voltage. One side was 215 volts. The other was 110. So I had 325 volts going to a 220 welder. Found out my shop is wired for 3 phase and somebody had wired it all like it wasn't. So a few other things in my shop are wired with 325 volts too. But they still work so I'm not messing with it til after the new year. But I got my welder wiring fixed and working but it was last night at 430. I'll get an update on friday with some more pictures and hopefully the bucket on the loader.

Sorry for the long read!!


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

alright i finally have an update. after all the electrical problems in our shop i finally had time to work on the loader quick coupler. its not done i still have a few more spots to brace. i just have to wait til monday to get the rest of the steel i need.
also the square tubing i had sitting in the shop from a back rack i had built for one of my trucks. 
Sorry for the somewhat blurry pics. taking pictures while working with my phone doesnt always turn out the best.


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

more pictures


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

more...


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

Started on the bucket on Monday. we had to cut the angle off and set move it back and out so I would fit on new quick coupler.
Also painted the coupler and added a level guide to the ram.


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

some more pictures


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

heres some pictures of the quick coupler all done.



our pin holder


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

On a side note if anyone reads this sorry for the big pictures just figured out how to resize them on my phone.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice build. Is that 2x2 SQ tube welded where the curl piston is mounted? That has a lot of force applied to that area you will need to watch very closely for structural failure. You may need to rethink that design.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Where did the name LEVEL 12 come from?


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

fireside;1915453 said:


> Nice build. Is that 2x2 SQ tube welded where the curl piston is mounted? That has a lot of force applied to that area you will need to watch very closely for structural failure. You may need to rethink that design.


I don't know if it will hold or not. I hope it does but it's hard to say. I'll watch it real close and if something happens we'll have to redesign it a bit. It's the first one I've ever built so all I can do is improve the design.


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

MajorDave;1915455 said:


> Where did the name LEVEL 12 come from?


I have no idea. I worked for my dad for awhile doing the same thing. When he retired we decided it would be better for me to start my own company rather than take his over. So he came up with the name. I have no idea where it came from just couldn't think of anything better that I liked.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

hey level 12, nice equipment, kind of a random question but why did you decide to start your own instead of take over your dads? i intend to take my dad's over when he retires in a couple years, just curious


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

snowplower1;1915982 said:


> hey level 12, nice equipment, kind of a random question but why did you decide to start your own instead of take over your dads? i intend to take my dad's over when he retires in a couple years, just curious


Long story but basically my dad owed to many people too much money and had burned too many bridges or favors. So we decided it would he better to start a new company. Also I want to take the business in a different direction then what we had been doing and it would be easier for me to do that with a new company than with the old company.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh okay that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

snowplower1;1916340 said:


> Oh okay that makes sense. Thanks!


Of course. Anytime.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

That mount looks good Like stated in other posts I would watch that square tubing ... it might need to be reinforced


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

Turns out everyone was right. Broke the steel right in half today. No big deal tho we cut it off put 1/4 inch think tube in and it should hold now.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Any pictures of the carnage ??


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

xgiovannix12;1916447 said:


> Any pictures of the carnage ??


Broke at 4 the steel place closes at 430 so no pictures of the actual break on the loader but I'll get some of the pieces we cut off


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

If I may make a suggestion on the repair. Go get a length of 4" x 4" structural SQ beam the thickness is just around 3/8 or 1/2" vs thick walled tube that you are using. Also the mount needs to transfer the force over the complete frame work. That means from the bottom to the top round stock. One other thing Grind the edges to a v than weld and use a little more heat in the weld they look a little cold in the pictures.


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

fireside;1916618 said:


> If I may make a suggestion on the repair. Go get a length of 4" x 4" structural SQ beam the thickness is just around 3/8 or 1/2" vs thick walled tube that you are using. Also the mount needs to transfer the force over the complete frame work. That means from the bottom to the top round stock. One other thing Grind the edges to a v than weld and use a little more heat in the weld they look a little cold in the pictures.


if we break this steel ill have to try the structural beam. the new steel should work, the only reason it broke is cuz I tried to save time and use what I had instead of getting the right thickness. I used 1/8 inch and now I have 1/4. I beat the crap out of the 1/8 and it would've worked under normal conditions, I just super tested it. also the heat is maxed out on my welder so I cant get any hotter. but none of my welds broke it just literally ripped the steel. the v thing might have helped but this was just a case of too thing of steel. thanks for all the ideas if these fail ill use all your info. thanks


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

Today we flipped the wear blade on our bucket and fixed the quick coupler we broke. also got the shop cleaned up which was much needed, it was so messy. heres the pics of the steel after we torched it off


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

Also finally have snow in the forecast so hopefully ill get to test the loader and get some pics of our equipment.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

dam that did bend like a pretzel


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

not yet, i can take some pics today of what we have right now, but it looks the same. we had 6 trucks break down the last snowfall and weve been working like crazy to get those ready to go. the loader can hold a bucket for right now and as long as you dont beat it really hard itll be just fine. so not high on my priority list. but ill see what i can do. and can run through my horrible snowfall tonight. 
itll be a long read though


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

finally have a little bit of pictures to share after our first real snow of the year (12 inches) I have some more on my camera but too lazy to load them on here. maybe some day you'll see those, til then these will have to suffice!


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

I really need to get myself a bigger truck. we don't usually haul snow, my dad just happened to be getting a tooth pulled and they knew he used to do snow removal so we got this job. so we also went out and stacked snow at a few other properties. didn't get any pictures, I was too busy working this time lol. only spent 8 hours in the loader on Friday.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

looks like you fixed the loader mount..


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah we got the loader fixed. we put another 2 braces going up from the bottom.

Finally got those pictures loaded on my computer. only 2 that we decent


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

Heres the pictutres of our quick attach. 




really rough torch cut, we didnt have time to make it pretty before we had to go use it. so for now it stays ugly. maybe in the spring ill clean it up and piant it.

Oh apparantly hyvee is into buying house now, this picture is between to house right next to hyvee. the whole backyard is plowed and has piles of snow all over it.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Are you saying a contractor is using that house for a snow dump? Whats hyvee?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

HyVee is a midwest grocery store based out of Des Moines.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

It looks a little better. You still need to reinforce that area were the bucket curly is attached. It's going to rip apart again. Slow down with your welding a little and up the wire speed your welds look poor. Hint if you machine is maxed run very small beads it will burn much better! Than run multiply passes to get it done.


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

What welds are you looking at? The ones on the top tube duck but they art holding much together. The rest are welded then a weld ran on both sides of that weld. I doubt it'll fall apart anytime soon. I beat the **** out of it and it hasn't phased it one bit.


----------



## Level12 (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah the company that has the store is dumping there. The pile is pretty deep. Just thought it was strange.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Let's Go Bucs!


----------

